# Poll: Coke or Pepsi?



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Poll: What is your preference - Coke or Pepsi?
Please write your personality type.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Pepsi
ESFP


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Pepsi 
ESTP


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr Pepper!

...alright fine, coke. Infp


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

crazitaco said:


> Dr Pepper!
> 
> ...alright fine, coke. Infp


You made me laugh... bless your heart


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

Coke


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Can't taste much of a difference, but maybe Coke.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I grew up enjoying Orange Crush most, then around 18 I drank Coke because my best friend did and I was at her house a lot. 

Don't recall why I got into Pepsi, maybe my favorite pizza place had it, but up until I stopped drinking "pop" as we say in Ohio, "soda" as I said living in San Diego, and "soda pop" when I lived in Wisconsin, it was Pepsi, Pepsi, Pepsi...

If I ever drink carbonated anything again--one of those so-called guilty pleasures, it'll be Pepsi Free, i.e. no caffeine; I am sensitive to it, get red, blotchy, heart racing... Not fun at all, which reminds me:

As a kid, which means older than one might imagine, I enjoyed drinking soda until my eyes watered or I choked from laughing, whichever came first.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

BranchMonkey said:


> I grew up enjoying Orange Crush most, then around 18 I drank Coke because my best friend did and I was at her house a lot.
> 
> Don't recall why I got into Pepsi, maybe my favorite pizza place had it, but up until I stopped drinking "pop" as we say in Ohio, "soda" as I said living in San Diego, and "soda pop" when I lived in Wisconsin, it was Pepsi, Pepsi, Pepsi...
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to read it caused those side effects, that's horrible.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Coke


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Coke, INFP

though stopped drinking it four months ago.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Pepsi
ESFJ


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

Coke INFP
I go for the sugar free versions.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

INFP
Proudly free of high fructose bullshit syrup


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Infj

La Croix 

All regular sodas make me retch.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP

None. I don't like them.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

INTP


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Pepsi
INFP

I don't drink cola anymore, but both pepsi and pepsi max have been my favourite drink for a long period of time. Mostly just water and tea for me nowadays.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Neither - most sodas make me want to throw up.


----------

